# AFI Cycle Film Looking For Art PA



## yiyuelingxin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey there!

If you're applying for AFI and maybe want to have a peek of what's going on here.... ❤

I’m a producing fellow at AFI and We're prepping for our cycle film shoot on 2/23-2/25.

We’re building a set in AFI soundstage and we need people to help us with set construction or decoration from *today (2/12) all the way till we wrap **on 2/26*.

The story happens in 1930 London and we’re building a Victorian house, with a transparent moving wall, tilting window, life-size skeleton, and a lot other crazy stuff.

We could use your help on any days and time when you’re available.


Please *contact me directly at yliu@afi.edu* if you have an interest or any questions!


----------

